# Pen drive read speed !!



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2011)

Check this. Is it normal ? I checked it once, twice, thrice. I copied "The Dirty Picture" and several other movies from my Transcend pen drive to my Hard Disk. Look the read speed. It is about 130 MB/s before. 

 *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/speed.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 15, 2011)

What about the time??

Taking only few sec??


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 16, 2011)

It took only a few seconds to get copied.
The speed is not just instantaneous. It lasted till the file get copied.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2011)

most probably an anomaly because of some kind of hard disk caching/optimization.such speed is not possible even on usb 3 pen drives(~50MBps).


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

@bubusam13: The Speed is amazing....can try out the same file on TeraCopy?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Speed burst. or may be an error in reporting.

I think file was still being copied after the dialog box reported finished.

Do one thing. Copy it once more to a random location and immediately open WMP and go to the end of the video. Does the video play or not? Only that would confirm about file being copied so quickly.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ Speed burst or cached speed, nothing more nothing less.

Is that USB3.0 pen drive?


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I downloaded the dirty picture, sahi dhande galat bande and speedy singh at office and at home copied to my hard disk from my pendrive. All are same. The file can be played on WMP and not corrupted, its USB 2.0 pendrive I bought 2 yrs ago.



Zangetsu said:


> @bubusam13: The Speed is amazing....can try out the same file on TeraCopy?



I stopped using tera copy long before when I was using XP because I found it somewhat slow and I think it results in much fragmented drive. May be I am wrong but I don't use it.



> @ico... Do one thing. Copy it once more to a random location and immediately open WMP and go to the end of the video. Does the video play or not? Only that would confirm about file being copied so quickly.



It can be played.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> I downloaded the dirty picture, sahi dhande galat bande and speedy singh at office and at home copied to my hard disk from my pendrive. All are same. The file can be played on WMP and not corrupted, its USB 2.0 pendrive I bought 2 yrs ago.



u are lucky then


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u are lucky then



Can't say man. This is the first time I am noticing it in 2 years time. Don't know for how long it will last. ha ha ha


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

I have experienced the same thing!!
Will post a screenshot tomorrow 
But in my case it was 169 MBps(AFAIR) 
It was a 4.00 GB single rar file
But the speed only lasted about 15~ sec.
Copied 0.5 Gb in ~3-4 sec!!


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I too noticed this for once few days ago.. but It was an error as copy process did not completed in given/calculated time.. 

Even I had transcend Pen drive


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2011)

X = Total size of the contents being copied (in MB)
Y = Exact ACTUAL seconds it took to copy (in Sec)
Z = X / Y = Actual speed, in MB per Sec. (Not what a dialog box says).


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 25, 2011)

I almost forgot about this thread
*i.imgur.com/eHSiK.jpg

Though it actually 2-3 min to copy but still for USB 2.0 it is great


----------

